# Silvia weaping and dripping from the adjustable OPV.



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there any service in the UK for Silvias?

I've been Googling or a couple of days and found nothing about a replacement seal.

Nearest is from USA, a small brass piece with a seal pre-fitted for about $7 + shiipping, etc.

Surely all I need is a gasket for more like 10p than £10!!

It's been a very frustrating, even annoying experience, finding such little, if any, parts and info in the UK about this machine. And not much in the USA really.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do coffeehit not do something?


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Not according to this:

http://coffeehit.co.uk/brands/rancilio Or http://coffeehit.co.uk/spare-parts/rancilio-spares which is the same page.


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

I seem to recall looking there last Feb and there was a lot more.

Nearly bought the VST 7g from them then but the Scottish place (Knock?) had the tamper to go with it and for a fair price.


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Ian,

I think you probably need a VITON *0-RING GASKET 14x1.78mm* to sort out your leak.

I have just acquired a 2009 Silvia v3 and had to strip my opv today as I went to adjust the pressure because it was running 14.8 bar!....it would not adjust at all, it was seized solid...took me about an hour or so to descale and sort it out, works great now...running at 9.5bar...all good.

It has the above o ring in it that seals it.

The Rancilio part no. is *36404039* though I cannot find it in the UK, but now you have the size you could google an o ring company (or fleabay) and buy one for pence 

Anyway, good luck,

Simon


----------

